# DCC or not?



## drooniem (Jul 24, 2013)

HI all. I've collected HO locos and rolling stock for 30 yrs and am starting a layout soon. Since all my locos are older,(many are Bachman, steam & diesel) is it worth the time and money going with DCC. I've been reading about the problems with some of the DCC controllers and don't need any more grief. What say you? If I go DCC, what controllers would you suggest? I plan on about a 100 ft. mainline with two yards and a few factory spurs. Thanx for your input.


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

it all depends on how things are running now do all your Locos run well on DC? 
Do you have the money/time to convert them all?

if your locos dont run well in DC they wont run any better in DCC!

if you want sound in them i would say Tusumni if not digitrax is reliable.

if you want to run multiple locos then DCC is the way to go but if your gona run 1 loco with a few cars its not worth the time to change them over

For sound your gona spend 60 - 100 per loco to convert them to DCC
non sound is cheaper around 20 - 60 per loco

my next thing i want to say is read up on NCE DIGITRAX and the other DCC options out there.

if you want to know more about Tusumni Sound ask in the forums we have an expert here.

thats all i can think of atm good luck with whatever you decide!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Britblad is right on.

Good guidelines.

But let me say...you won't have anywhere near the number of
problems with DCC that you have with DC. Think of all of the
switches you have to throw just to have the right polarity for
each loco. With DCC...none of that...unless for power balance reasons
you want more than one powered section...all rails are hot all
of the time. Your car or loco lights stay on at the same brightness.
You can run locos on a single track in opposite directions. You can
have a running train on the main and a switcher busy back and
fort shuttling cars. DCC puts the enjoyment into running trains
and eliminates all of the annoying work.

Shop for the systems recommended. There are different prices from
different sources. And, don't forget the used market. Easy way to
get into DCC at little cost.

In short, if you want to enjoy your layout...choose the locos you
have as favorites and convert them. You'll be glad you did.

Don


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

Most DCC controllers will allow you to run your DC locos with some precautions.
The + for DCC is sound, running more than one train with one control, even on the same track.
The - for DCC is it costs more per loco and sound is even more.
Personalty I would not convert your present locos but buy new/used DCC locos.
All IMO; Don


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

drooniem said:


> HI all. I've collected HO locos and rolling stock for 30 yrs and am starting a layout soon. Since all my locos are older,(many are Bachman, steam & diesel) is it worth the time and money going with DCC.



Yes it is. I have been collection for the last 40 years. I went DCC last year. I will never convert all of my locos. when I added DCC to my layout I installed it with a DPDT switch that allows the best of both worlds. DCC is better in every way but cost.


----------



## blvdbuzzard (Jun 1, 2012)

I will add my vote to the DCC column. I have 20 year old Athearn Blue Box loco's I have converted with Digitrax 2 function decoders for $17.00 each. I have to say they do run better on DCC than they did on DC.

When I picked up my MRC Prodigy Advance, it was my only choice. The other systems were $400.00 plus and the MRC was $200.00. So I use the Prodigy advance and enjoy the ease of moving the trains around. I can park one, hit a button and another starts up.

I do like all the noise I have with them too. I put a sound decoder in my old BB GP-35. Decoder cost 5 times what I got the engine for. But between the sound, control, ease of running, well worth it.

Buzz.


----------

